# After updateposts gnome still on 2.26



## hitchup (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I am missing a final step since gnome was running during the update. How do I make 2.28.1 active?
Gedit is at 2.28.1.

apache2.22 and pulseaudio both failed to update. 
Are these of concern?


----------



## zeiz (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends how did you update: packages? ports?
Whole gnome2-2.28 is still not available in packages, only some could be done so far.
If you run 
`# portupgrade -RP gnome2` 
it takes a while but you have 2.28 finally.
If you run 
`# pkg_add -r gnome2` 
you end up with 2.26.
In general: what do you have now and what you're updating to?
How output of `uname -a` looks like btw?


----------



## hitchup (Dec 17, 2009)

I performed a 
	
	



```
portupgrade -aW
```
 about 3 days worth of compiles.

Here is the output:

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD bill.cableone.net 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
$
```


----------



## jotawski (Dec 17, 2009)

i afraid that you end up portupgrade -aW with a few messages.

or show us results of pkg_info -Ix gnome2 .

regards,
jotawski


----------



## hitchup (Dec 17, 2009)

```
bill# pkg_info -Ix gnome2
gnome2-2.26.3       The "meta-port" for the GNOME 2 integrated X11 desktop
bill#
```
The errors after the last update:

```
! graphics/libexif (libexif-0.6.17)	(checksum mismatch)
	! www/apache22 (apache-2.2.13)	(install error)
	* www/gnome-user-share (gnome-user-share-2.26.0_1)
	* devel/gvfs (gvfs-1.2.3_2)
	* x11-toolkits/libgnomeui (libgnomeui-2.24.1_1)
	* databases/evolution-data-server (evolution-data-server-2.26.3_1)
	* accessibility/gok (gok-2.26.0_1,1)
	* x11/yelp (yelp-2.26.0_2)
	* www/evolution-webcal (evolution-webcal-2.26.0_1)
	* devel/bug-buddy (bug-buddy-2.26.0_1)
	* audio/gnome-media (gnome-media-2.26.0_6)
	* www/gtkhtml3 (gtkhtml3-3.26.3_1)
	* multimedia/totem-pl-parser (totem-pl-parser-2.26.2_1)
	* x11/gnome-terminal (gnome-terminal-2.26.3.1_2)
	* x11-toolkits/py-gnome2 (py26-gnome-2.26.1_1)
	* x11-themes/gnome-themes (gnome-themes-2.26.3.1_1)
	* x11/gnome-desktop (gnome-desktop-2.26.3_1)
	* multimedia/cheese (cheese-2.26.3_1)
	* x11/gnome-panel (gnome-panel-2.26.3_1)
	* mail/evolution (evolution-2.26.3_1)
	* net/vinagre (vinagre-2.26.2_1)
	* graphics/eog (eog-2.26.3_1)
	* mail/evolution-exchange (evolution-exchange-2.26.3_1)
	* sysutils/gconf-editor (gconf-editor-2.26.0_1,1)
	* deskutils/gnome-utils (gnome-utils-2.26.0_2,1)
	* x11-fm/nautilus (nautilus-2.26.3_2)
	* sysutils/gnome-system-tools (gnome-system-tools-2.22.2_1)
	* www/epiphany (epiphany-2.26.3_4)
	* net/gnome-netstatus (gnome-netstatus-2.26.0_1)
	* sysutils/gnome-power-manager (gnome-power-manager-2.24.4_5)
	* sysutils/gnome-settings-daemon (gnome-settings-daemon-2.26.1_3)
	* multimedia/totem (totem-2.26.3_1)
	* archivers/file-roller (file-roller-2.26.3_1,1)
	* sysutils/brasero (brasero-2.26.3_1)
	* sysutils/gnome-control-center (gnome-control-center-2.26.0_2)
	* net/vino (vino-2.26.2_2)
	* accessibility/mousetweaks (mousetweaks-2.26.3_1)
	* x11/gnome-screensaver (gnome-screensaver-2.26.1_3)
	* x11/gnome-session (gnome-session-2.26.2_1)
	* x11/gdm (gdm-2.26.1_7)
	* audio/sound-juicer (sound-juicer-2.26.1_1)
	* graphics/evince (evince-2.26.2_2)
	* x11-toolkits/py-gnome-desktop (py26-gnome-desktop-2.26.0_1)
	* accessibility/orca (orca-2.26.3_1)
	* net-im/empathy (empathy-2.26.2_1)
	* security/seahorse-plugins (seahorse-plugins-2.26.2_3)
	* deskutils/alacarte (alacarte-0.12.1_1)
	* x11/gnome-applets (gnome-applets-2.26.3_1)
	* deskutils/deskbar-applet (deskbar-applet-2.26.2_1)
	* deskutils/hamster-applet (hamster-applet-2.26.3_1)
	* games/gnome-games (gnome-games-2.26.3_1)
	* x11/gnome2 (gnome2-2.26.3)
```


----------



## mickey (Dec 17, 2009)

Update your ports tree using csup(1) or portsnap(8). Then try running:
`# portupgrade --batch -arR`

libexif, which is marked as 'checksum mismatch' in your output is at version 0.6.18. Chances are it will succeed after updating your ports tree and refetching the distfile.

If the portupgrade command fails again, look for those ports marked with '!' and try to install/update those ports manually. Then rerun the portupgrade command.

Those ports marked with '*' were just skipped, due to a prerequisite not having been updated.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 17, 2009)

portsnap reports the tree up to date

Not familiar with csup and i need hand holding on its commands.

Can someone please provide example commands for a ports tree refresh?


----------



## mickey (Dec 17, 2009)

portsnap should do the job. Either use portsnap or csup for updating your ports tree, not both.

Now try:
`# portupgrade --batch -arR`

This will update all installed ports to the latest version in your ports tree. Depending upon the number of ports that need to be upgraded, this may take some time to finish.

When portupgrade is finished, see if there were any problems in updating. Ports marked with '!' had some problem, ports marked with '*' have not been updated, cause a prerequisite port did not update properly. In that case you need to take care of those marked with '!' and restart the portupgrade command afterwards in order to upgrade the remaining ports.

portupgrade is no magic. Sometimes it fails. And the likelihood that it fails for some reason increases proportional to the time elapsed, since you last updated your system. So it's best to run it regularly, and to read /usr/ports/UPDATING beforehand, to get aware of updates that require special treatment.

At least this is my personal experience with portupgrade


----------



## hitchup (Dec 17, 2009)

It appears there is a problem with this files compression.
Suggestions?



```
bill# make NO_CHECKSUM=yes 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for libexif-0.6.18

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
	Input file = /usr/ports/distfiles//libexif-0.6.18.tar.bz2, output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

libexif-0.6.18/libexif/pentax/exif-mnote-data-pentax.c: Truncated tar archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## phrac (Dec 17, 2009)

hitchup said:
			
		

> It appears there is a problem with this files compression.
> Suggestions?


try removing that file from /usr/ports/distfiles and trying again.  It most likely did not get downloaded completely or something happened to it during the download


----------



## jotawski (Dec 18, 2009)

graphics/libexif is required by gphoto2 and if it did not need by gnome2, you can safely remove it for a while.  i do not think that apache22 is needed by gnome2 too.

my suggestion is that remove those two packages from your system for a moment and redo portupgrade -a once more time and finally if all packages have been upgraded successfully, you can  reinstall libexif and apache22.

comments #6,#8 are of great valued to read.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

jotawski said:
			
		

> graphics/libexif is required by gphoto2 and if it did not need by gnome2, you can safely remove it for a while.  i do not think that apache22 is needed by gnome2 too.
> 
> my suggestion is that remove those two packages from your system for a moment and redo portupgrade -a once more time and finally if all packages have been upgraded successfully, you can  reinstall libexif and apache22.



I'm afraid that wont work as both are normally required by gnome2. libgphoto2 is needed by devel/gvfs. One could probably deselect the gphoto2 support option in gvfs and go without it though. apache22 is pulled in by gnome-user-share, which needs it to perform WebDAV sharing.

Anyhow, the solution to the problem is really simple. Delete the file /usr/ports/distfiles/libexif-0.6.18.tar.bz2 and download a proper copy of it. This can be accomplished by either:

```
rm /usr/ports/distfiles/libexif-0.6.18.tar.bz2
cd /usr/ports/graphics/libexif
make fetch
make checksum
```

... or if that fails, you could also try to fetch the file manually and place it into the /usr/ports/distfiles directory. As above, running `# make checksum` in /usr/ports/graphics/libexif will tell you, whether the downloaded file is complete and has a correct checksum.

Once you have a proper version of the distfile, rerun `# portupgrade --batch -arR`

And never ever run _make NO_CHECKSUM=yes_, until you really know what you are doing. Checksums are there for a reason :stud


----------



## jotawski (Dec 18, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that wont work as both are normally required by gnome2. libgphoto2 is needed by devel/gvfs. One could probably deselect the gphoto2 support option in gvfs and go without it though. apache22 is pulled in by gnome-user-share, which needs it to perform WebDAV sharing.
> 
> Anyhow, the solution to the problem is really simple. Delete the file /usr/ports/distfiles/libexif-0.6.18.tar.bz2 and download a proper copy of it. This can be accomplished by either:
> 
> ...



thanks indeed for correcting me


----------



## hitchup (Dec 18, 2009)

Have made some progress. Stuck on an appache22 problem.

```
===>  Installing for apr-gdbm-db42-mysql-1.3.8.1.3.9_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/apr already installed
===>   apr-gdbm-db42-mysql-1.3.8.1.3.9_1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/apr
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20091218-39971-17n08eg-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=apache-
2.2.13 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.2.13 make BATCH=yes reinstall
--->  Restoring the old version

To run apache www server from startup, add apache22_enable="YES"
in your /etc/rc.conf. Extra options can be found in startup script.

Your hostname must be resolvable using at least 1 mechanism in
/etc/nsswitch typically DNS or /etc/hosts or apache might
have issues starting depending on the modules you are using.

** Fix the installation problem and try again.
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 651 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
--->  Skipping 'www/gnome-user-share' (gnome-user-share-2.26.0_1) because a requisite package 'apache-2.2.13' (www/apache22) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'x11/gnome2' (gnome2-2.26.3) because a requisite package 'gnome-user-share-2.26.0_1' (www/gnome-user-share) failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! www/apache22 (apache-2.2.13)	(install error)
	* www/gnome-user-share (gnome-user-share-2.26.0_1)
	* x11/gnome2 (gnome2-2.26.3)
bill#
```

I went through the deinstall and reinstall just before the above and as shown it didn't resolve the apache22 issue.

And yes I know it was risky to make with an improper checksum.


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

hitchup said:
			
		

> Have made some progress. Stuck on an appache22 problem.
> I went through the deinstall and reinstall just before the above and as shown it didn't resolve the apache22 issue.



Where did you run the make deinstall/reinstall, in /usr/ports/devel/apr? Normally portupgrade should not try to upgrade devel/apr again, if you manually reinstalled it.


----------



## achix (Dec 18, 2009)

Guys, we are almost in 2010, we've been compiling ports for the last decades of our lives, time to switch to precompiled packages, especially now that FreeBSD can deliver.

FYI, yesterday i installed full gnome2-2.28.1 from the 8-STABLE package repository.

Ports compilation, might get really tricky, it is not for people short of time, and definitely not for newbies.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 18, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> Where did you run the make deinstall/reinstall, in /usr/ports/devel/apr? Normally portupgrade should not try to upgrade devel/apr again, if you manually reinstalled it.



Yes in /usr/ports/devel/apr.

Then, what should I do?

I can't find a file by that name in distfiles to delete.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Going from packages to ports is the natural progression, not the other way around. We need more smart newbies, not more ignorant ones who can do no more than pkg_add and can't escape from a wet paper bag


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Set FORCE_PKG_REGISTER in the environment, run a [cmd=]make distclean[/cmd] in the Apache port and reinstall it.


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

achix said:
			
		

> Guys, we are almost in 2010, we've been compiling ports for the last decades of our lives, time to switch to precompiled packages, especially now that FreeBSD can deliver.


Not having to use precompiled software was one of the reasons I switched to FreeBSD in the first place. If you (or better your machines) are short on (processor) time, packages are probably best for you. Personally, I prefer to have binaries created on the machine they are used on, have them optimized for the underlying processor and to choose from a gazillion of compile-time options, you never get to see with packages. And since all my machines run 24/7, there's always time for compiling some ports  Another thing is that packages are always way behind the ports.



			
				achix said:
			
		

> Ports compilation, might get really tricky, it is not for people short of time, and definitely not for newbies.



But you will experience a steep learning curve in doing so. I do my daily portupgrades between my first and second cup of coffee :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Same here, and with a script like this you can have them in the mail to pore over while having your coffee..


----------



## hitchup (Dec 18, 2009)

I have programmed since 1971 starting with assembly language and Fortran on a Honeywell 316. This is just new concepts for me. The original intent was to upgrade gnome2 from ports. If I need insulting comments about my smarts so be it. I still intend to waddle though.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

No one insulted you, hitchup. My comments were about not needing ever more new users who will not even _attempt_ to compile their own ports and find out about this stuff. You are clearly trying, and I applaud that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

And as to it now being (almost) 2010: we've also had ten years of Moore's Law (not to be confused with Cole's Law), and there are really very few showstoppers in the ports tree nowadays. The notable exceptions being the big hogs like KDE, Gome and OpenOffice. It took me under 12 hours to compile 8.0/amd64, a new kernel, and 600+ ports on my laptop. With those numbers, I'll opt for ports without second thought.


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

I guess back in the days, when FreeBSD was still called "_386BSD 0.1_", there were neither ports nor packages. I wonder how I've got along :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

We downloaded source tarballs, just ran ./configure, tweaked some --options knobs, and installed everything just fine! That was before everything was diluted with linux-only code, though.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 18, 2009)

Back to my prob. 
I know this is very newby but, I know how to set $PATH environment variable how do I set  FORCE_PKG_REGISTER  true.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Depending on your shell:

`set FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes`
`export FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes`


----------



## hitchup (Dec 18, 2009)

Latestes attempt with a new symptom. How do I refreash the Makefile?


```
bill# cd apache22
bill# make distclean
===>  Cleaning for apache-2.2.14_5
===>  Deleting distfiles for apache-2.2.14_5
bill# portupgrade --batch -arR
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 650 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
** Makefile possibly broken: www/gnome-user-share:
	apxs:Error: /usr/local/bin/apr-1-config not found!.
	"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 288: warning: "/usr/local/sbin/apxs -q MPM_NAME" returned non-zero status
	gnome-user-share-2.28.1
	
	
/usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1469:in `get_pkgname': Makefile broken (MakefileBrokenError)
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:623:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `each'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `main'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `call'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1248:in `order!'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1241:in `order'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:565:in `main'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:791:in `initialize'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `new'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2209
bill# cd /
bill# portupgrade --batch -arR
** Makefile possibly broken: www/gnome-user-share:
	apxs:Error: /usr/local/bin/apr-1-config not found!.
	"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 288: warning: "/usr/local/sbin/apxs -q MPM_NAME" returned non-zero status
	gnome-user-share-2.28.1
	
	
/usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1469:in `get_pkgname': Makefile broken (MakefileBrokenError)
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:623:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `each'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `main'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `call'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `catch'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `parse_in_order'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1248:in `order!'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1241:in `order'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:565:in `main'
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:791:in `initialize'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `new'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `main'
	from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2209
bill#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I saw those when anything required by portupgrade itself got changed (which is one of the reasons I stopped using it). Since you're using 'portupgrade -arR', portupgrade itself updates itself and its dependencies. My suggestion would be to deinstall and reinstall portupgrade (/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade) and its dependencies (/usr/ports/lang/ruby18, /usr/ports/databases/ruby-bdb) first, so they don't get pulled in by a recursive portupgrade run later.


----------



## hitchup (Dec 19, 2009)

Still the same. I think I need to reinit the ports and start over.
I was able to get gdm up before but now it hangs st the login window. That make documented what happen a bit of a problem.

How can I direct the screen output for portupgade to a text file?

Hoe do I reset all of the port to basic known level?


----------



## mickey (Dec 19, 2009)

I think the problem here is the configuration of your apache22 port. I just had a look over the Makefile, and as it seems, building it with devel/apr for example isn't the default setting, which is:

```
APR_FROM_PORTS "Use devel/apr as APR (preferred)" Off \
        THREADS "Enable threads support in APR" Off \
        MYSQL "Enable MySQL support for apr-dbd" Off \
        PGSQL "Enable PostgreSQL support for apr-dbd" Off \
        SQLITE "Enable SQLite support for apr-dbd" Off \
        IPV6 "Enable IPv6 support" On \
        BDB "Enable BerkeleyDB dbm" Off
```
I'd recommend to first deinstall any previous version of devel/apr and www/apache22 from your system by running:

`# pkg_deinstall -df devel/apr www/apache22`

Then remove the existing apache22 configuration and try to manually install apache22, using the default options:

`# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22`
`# make clean`
`# make rmconfig`
`# make`      (Accept the default options here unmodified)
`# make install`

If this succeeds, run `# make clean` and then try to restart `# portupgrade --batch -arR` and see whether it now successfully updates the remaining ports.


----------



## achix (Dec 19, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Depending on your shell:
> 
> `set FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes`
> `export FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes`



maybe for tcsh you mean
`setenv FORCE_PKG_REGSTER` ?

Anyway hitchup, do:
(assuming e.g. you are on amd64, 8.0-RELEASE or 8-STABLE, if not substitute as needed)


```
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap update
# setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/All/
# portupgrade -PRra
```

(I dont remember if, during the first time you work with portsnap, you have to do a portsnap extract as well, IIRC portsnap will notify you about it)

Do that, have a working system, and then you can play with source builds (and their issues) whenever you like.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2009)

achix said:
			
		

> maybe for tcsh you mean
> `setenv FORCE_PKG_REGSTER` ?



Why?


```
$ tcsh
> set FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes
> echo $FORCE_PKG_REGISTER
yes
```


----------



## achix (Dec 19, 2009)

```
csh variable != env variable
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2009)

Correct.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 19, 2009)

hitchup said:
			
		

> Back to my prob.
> I know this is very newby but, I know how to set $PATH environment variable how do I set  FORCE_PKG_REGISTER  true.



in /etc/make.conf, put the following line

```
FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes
```
for your system


----------



## hitchup (Dec 19, 2009)

@mickey
That did the trick. I processed through the portupgrade. Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2009)

Separate GDM question moved to the GNOME forum.


----------



## mickey (Dec 19, 2009)

jotawski said:
			
		

> in /etc/make.conf, put the following line
> 
> ```
> FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=yes
> ...



Wow, you *really* do not want to set this in /etc/make.conf!

Things like FORCE_PKG_REGISTER should strictly be set on a _as-needed_ basis only, if and only if you do fully understand *why* you need it and what it does.

Actually I have not encountered a single situation where I had to set it.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 20, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> Wow, you *really* do not want to set this in /etc/make.conf!
> 
> Things like FORCE_PKG_REGISTER should strictly be set on a _as-needed_ basis only, if and only if you do fully understand *why* you need it and what it does.
> 
> Actually I have not encountered a single situation where I had to set it.



you are right.
only the second round that i need to have all packages built into ${PACKAGES}, again defined in /etc/make.conf, after making sure that there is no more error for installing package from ports.

my reason is that quite often that i do portupgrade -a, my instinct tell me that it would be nice if all packages have been built along for later use.  and that is only case that i need to put in /etc/make.conf such variables.

you are right so please use with care  .

regards,
jotawski


----------

